# yahoomails to .pst



## creative_icon (Oct 15, 2005)

hi guys,

Is there any software or trick to download all the yahoo mails to outlook ??? i have around 300 mails in my yahoo account and now i want to make them all as a back-up in my outlook PST file. 

Thanks in advance 

i am sorry if this question was raise before.. i searched all the previous discussion but couldn't find actual answer.


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 15, 2005)

i think yahoo gives pop3 services... try them out... but otherwise some software is definately availbale... cant remember the name... try searching for yahoo mail pop 3 on google....


----------



## alib_i (Oct 15, 2005)

You need *YahooPOPs! *

-----
alibi


----------



## choudang (Oct 15, 2005)

you have to know the POP3 server no... once you have it .. configure in outlok


----------

